# Discolored shell



## snaofreno (Aug 9, 2013)

What is wrong with Lola's shell? My friend is asking and I don't know the answer.


----------



## WillTort2 (Aug 9, 2013)

It looks like someone has treated the shiny scute toward the rear with an oil of some type. Try a soak and lightly rub the shell to see if it changes the look.

Also, put a few drop of water on the shell and see if they react the same on all parts of the shell.

Good luck.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 9, 2013)

I second the oil possibility.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 10, 2013)

Whodathunkit! I was so afraid to tell my friend Lola has a disease. So there are no diseases that would affect just one scute? We shall try the water test and report back. 
Thanks, all.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 10, 2013)

Yep, looks like she rubbed up against something and it polished her shell.  


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] @ YWG
Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE]& Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE]


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 10, 2013)

I have seen my torts scratch on a bush and shine up there butts 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2013)

Shell looks fine to me. That one scute is just cleaner and either damp or has something on it, like previously mentioned.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Aug 12, 2013)

Jabuticaba said:


> Yep, looks like she rubbed up against something and it polished her shell.
> 
> May be used a little "Turtle Wax" to get that high gloss look.
> 
> ...


----------

